# Yet another company is gobbled up by......... Apple?



## simX (Feb 6, 2002)

_From macminute.com:_

*Apple acquires Nothing Real

February 6 - 18:45 ET: MacMinute has confirmed with Apple that the company has acquired Nothing Real, whose high-end 3D compositing and animation titles, Shake and Tremor, have been used in such productions as The Lord Of The Rings. Additional details are unavailable at this time.*

Eenteresteeng...


----------



## googolplex (Feb 6, 2002)

very interesting... next up microsoft!  just kidding... i would stop using a mac if they bought MS!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

considering the fact that SJ owns pixar, and that macs are used for graphics and video this comes as no suprise


----------



## Dak RIT (Feb 6, 2002)

Apple still needs to buy Disney, based solely on the principle that Disney was going to buy Apple.

*nods sagely*


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 6, 2002)

Good news. Everytime they buy one of these companies, they rehash it and refine it into a stellar product.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Feb 6, 2002)

iCompositing and iTitling?

hehe... I don't know where they're going with this though... aftereffects is a really really solid application with a granite user base (myself included). 

My hope is for realtime video compositing applications... ala quicktime VJ type ish that doesn't suck...


----------



## .dev.lqd (Feb 6, 2002)

The answer just drop kicked me in the face:

They're going to augment Final Cut Pro's (comparatively) dismal compositing and effects engine...

That makes the most sense to me. They could also include some of the technology in Quicktime 6... which should be a HUGE upgrade...

it makes sense in the long run... added value to FCP by including a stronger compositing suite than Premier... which practically counts on people using After Effects...

So- it doesn't supplant AFX, it just unseats it from some of the lower eschelons of the compositing market...


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

disney is part of aol/time warmer. not likely apple will buy them


----------



## simX (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *very interesting... next up microsoft!  just kidding... i would stop using a mac if they bought MS! *



Correction: You would stop using a Mac if MS bought Apple.  Whereas Apple would terminate Windows and bring Mac OS X to PCs and make Microsoft's products actually GOOD, MS wouldn't do anything productive with Apple besides ejecting them from the computer market.

Wait, after thinking about that last statement, it occurs to me that ejecting Apple from the computer market isn't productive either.


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Feb 7, 2002)

Sim X don't you think apple should buy out Adobe and take photoshop away from pcer's...


Mooaaa!!!!


----------



## konrad (Feb 7, 2002)

shake and tremor are highly professional compositing systems, hard to operate but much more sophisticated than after effects. they focus mainly on highres film postproduction and feature floating point color depth. if they include this engine into fcp it would be incredible powerful.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 7, 2002)

As we all know Mr Wanker-but-knows-how-to-run-a-company Jobs owns Pixar too? 

Why weren't G4's used to do the Final Render for Monsters Inc.?

They used Sun Microsystems.

Aren't G4's as fast as we/they'd hoped?

Also all of the software was on SGI systems probably using Solaris/NT/Whatever. But not OS X???? Seeing as Alias|Wavefront are coming to Mac saying that Mac OS are no longer shite, shouldn't Pixar do that too, seein as many know that it's Job's company too?


----------



## BBenve (Feb 7, 2002)

Well point number one.. when they designed monster inc and various... thecnology (3d i mean) wasn t eraly great on mac... YES it takes a while not 2 months to do that film...
and Jobs is very  well known for using each company for their OWN benefit, and not just to help each other... if Jobs decided not to use macs.. there is a reason.. and a goooooood one.
I wish people stopped complaining on what they (Apple -Jobs) do wrong and start having faith in what happens..if the  mac is as good as it is .. IS THANKS to Jobs...... 
Answering your question 3D on the mac...is getting started.. VERY well too.. with Maya and Lightwave giving more and more support... but .. remeber..only because Jobs runs Apple does not mean he HAS to use Apple to run Pixar. he chooses the BEST avaiable (at the moment) machine for the job.

By the way .. this is not a critique to ANYONE.. is just a small explaination.. with a little complain to those people who still ...after years.. have no faith in "the man"


----------



## rinse (Feb 7, 2002)

this is excellent. the type of move apple needs to make in oreder to ensure mac video editors use FCP and not even look at Adobe's much weaker premier... If these features are incorporated into FCP, you'll start to see more and more midlevel and highend production workstations with Apple only setups.

Talk about a good reason to ditch Media 100 and Avid Xpress... This is that reason.


----------



## voice- (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *next up microsoft!*



Why would Apple want M$?


----------



## Dak RIT (Feb 7, 2002)

MacOS X is *starting* to cut into some of SGI's low end market for 3D rendering, etc... but the Mac won't replace SGI in the high end rendering department unless there is a major change in Apple or the technology used.

SGI specializes in that, Apple concentrates its focuses on other areas.  Yes, it is a great OS, but there's a right tool for every job.  The Mac is NOT the end all and be all of computing.  Jobs know this, and professionals know this... the right tool for the right job.

The Mac has however definitely become a considerably more powerful and versatile OS in recent years, so it is definitely becoming more and more often the right tool... but it never will *always* be... that's a Microsoft attitude, and one that generally leaves you with something capable of doing a lot of things poorly.

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## simX (Feb 7, 2002)

Just a little note that I found out that no one else mentioned either...

Shake and Tremor, the applications made by Nothing Real, are not available for Mac... only Windows, and some Linux and UNIX flavors.  I would totally laugh at the people who use these apps if Apple terminated the Windows/Linux/UNIX versions and only releases a Mac OS X version, as appleturns.com suggested (that's where I got this info).


----------



## Dak RIT (Feb 7, 2002)

I thought Nothing Real introduced an OS X version of Shake at MWNY 2001?

Anyway, Apple's definitely going after the pro-film video editing market.  They've already basically pulled the rug right out from underneath Adobe when it comes to Premiere and it looks like After Effects too.  iPhoto had considerably more image editing features in it before Adobe through a complete fit.  What's next... Photoshop?

Actually... I did a little thinking about my last post and it's quite possible for Apple to move into SGI's territory... if they push for it... although they're obviously not there yet.  But they're definitely well on their way.  How long before we see a some rack-mountable computers coming out of Cupertino with a whole bunch of G5s in them?  Apple has been working on network rendering... hmm.

Cheers,
Dak


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dak RIT _
> *I thought Nothing Real introduced an OS X version of Shake at MWNY 2001?*


They did, at least according to Macminute.
Appleturns.com is a wonderful and hilarious site, but you have to kinda take their disclaimer seriously: they are NOT a news site. There is a reason they make every source mentioned a link to the source itself: so you can read what was actually said if you want. Personally, if something sounds odd to me (like flat-out saying Apple bought a company for the source code to software not available for Mac) I will read the original source statement, and i suggest anyone else do the same. Keep in mind that i am not attacking simX; on the contrary, I generally find his posts to be helpful and/or insightful, and I have the greatest respect for the guy. I am just saying that Appleturns.com is a relaxing starting point, and don't take their word on anything serious (they would tell you the same, I'm sure). I love that site, i read it every morning at work, and vote in the VEVO poll almost religiously, I just wish i could get a T-shirt of theirs for free.....


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Feb 8, 2002)

Apple please please buy out Adobe and photoshop, then we will have all the graphics market!


----------



## simX (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *
> They did, at least according to Macminute.
> Appleturns.com is a wonderful and hilarious site, but you have to kinda take their disclaimer seriously: they are NOT a news site. There is a reason they make every source mentioned a link to the source itself: so you can read what was actually said if you want. Personally, if something sounds odd to me (like flat-out saying Apple bought a company for the source code to software not available for Mac) I will read the original source statement, and i suggest anyone else do the same. Keep in mind that i am not attacking simX; on the contrary, I generally find his posts to be helpful and/or insightful, and I have the greatest respect for the guy. I am just saying that Appleturns.com is a relaxing starting point, and don't take their word on anything serious (they would tell you the same, I'm sure). I love that site, i read it every morning at work, and vote in the VEVO poll almost religiously, I just wish i could get a T-shirt of theirs for free.....  *



I usually read like all of the Mac rumor/news sites, and I have found that appleturns.com is quite accurate in almost of all its points.  I haven't seen many erroneous errors in their facts... in fact, I can't recall any errors except maybe this one, if what you say is true.

On a tangent: Wow, someone has respect for me on these forums!


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> I usually read like all of the Mac rumor/news sites, and I have found that appleturns.com is quite accurate in almost of all its points.  I haven't seen many erroneous errors in their facts... in fact, I can't recall any errors except maybe this one, if what you say is true.
> ...


You deserve it for all the undeserved attacks you seem to fend off so well....
anyways, I agree with you on the accuracy issue, it's just that they are always mentioning whenever they make a mistake about how much mail the get about it, despite the disclaimer. I use them as a starting point, and I do take most of what they say at face value, but since they update their page so late in the evening I end up going to Macminute during the day and reading about stuff before they mention it. And even if I had not already read about that, I would have checked up on it, because it made no sense to me: iTunes came from SoundJam, which not only was (IMHO) the best MP3 program before iTunes on the Mac, it also had begun the transition to X. Now I don't know about the history of Apple's other iWare, but I would suspect it is similar in some cases (esp. iDVD). This as my base for reasoning, it makes sense that Apple would gobble up software that's already on its way to X and just make it get there in a better, Apple-branded way.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 8, 2002)

Not that I am pro-M$, because im NOT!  Apple doesnt have a chance to buy M$.  Sadly they are too big and evil for Apple to obtain.  I do agree that they should buy Adobe, but there is no reason to take it away from the PC users.  Maybe if we let them keep some reasonable programs they will eventually produce something worth while.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ThE OutsiDer _
> *Sim X don't you think apple should buy out Adobe and take photoshop away from pcer's...
> 
> 
> Mooaaa!!!!   *




NO!!!!! I NEED MY PHOTOSHOP!!!!!!

(At least until I'm sure I can have my mac)


----------



## simX (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *
> You deserve it for all the undeserved attacks you seem to fend off so well....*



I do seem to get a little more aggressive online than in real life (actually probably a LOT more so), so I guess I kind of bring it onto myself, if you know what I mean.  But I really in no way am trying to insult anyone on here if I portray myself that way.  Still, thanks for the vote of confidence. 

As a side note, one of the things that kind of makes me respect people online is how they write (as in grammar, spelling, etc.).  It's really weird, but I find myself holding people who use correct English in higher esteem (no offense to anyone else, it's just an observation on how I think about people online).



> *
> anyways, I agree with you on the accuracy issue, it's just that they are always mentioning whenever they make a mistake about how much mail the get about it, despite the disclaimer. I use them as a starting point, and I do take most of what they say at face value, but since they update their page so late in the evening I end up going to Macminute during the day and reading about stuff before they mention it. And even if I had not already read about that, I would have checked up on it, because it made no sense to me: iTunes came from SoundJam, which not only was (IMHO) the best MP3 program before iTunes on the Mac, it also had begun the transition to X. Now I don't know about the history of Apple's other iWare, but I would suspect it is similar in some cases (esp. iDVD). This as my base for reasoning, it makes sense that Apple would gobble up software that's already on its way to X and just make it get there in a better, Apple-branded way. *



Very true, but as I hadn't seen anything on MacCentral or MacMinute saying that they did release an OS X version at MWSF, I just assumed that what I read on AtAT was true since they are usually accurate.  Plus, Nothing Real's on site was down so I couldn't check directly there.

About your comment on Apple's programs -- I guess it kind of makes sense now that I think about it, but I don't recall any DVD burning program remotely like iDVD, or any movie editing program remotely like  iMovie, any music program remotely like iTunes (I don't think any other program has built-in burning capabilities...), or any other photo management program remotely like iPhoto (CERTAINLY not on any platform).  So I'd think it's quite possible that Apple could just be using other technologies that are cross-platform and implementing them in a really ingenious way only for the Mac platform... see what I'm getting at?


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *considering the fact that SJ owns pixar, and that macs are used for graphics and video this comes as no suprise  *


So why did Apple buy then instead of Pixar?

Do you think there is a Pixar/Apple merger in the future?

Do you think Pixar will start using OS X boxes to render their digital films?


----------

